

32 million people watched the League of Legends season 3 finals - reidmain
http://www.ongamers.com/articles/over-32-million-fans-tuned-into-lol-season-3-world-finals/1100-151/

======
reidmain
I am looking forward to the day when I can come home from work, make some
dinner, sit down and turn on Twitch.tv to catch "the game".

Since getting rid of my cable box I have sorely missed live sports and eSports
have the potential to dig their claws in pretty deep.

~~~
baddox
Why can't you already do that?

~~~
swashboon
I already do it and it's great! Many of my favorite games are on Twitch,
Starcraft, Path of Exile, League of Legends, and the best is probably Magic:
the Gathering which has awesome tounament streams from StarCityGames and the
Magic ProTour all day pretty much every weekend. Combined with a 52inch TV as
a monitor, I have yet to plug in the cable into my TV that Comcast forces you
to buy!

